# Wills Marine special one time SUNDANCE boat offer



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*All Boats sold!!!*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Wills Marine and SUNDANCE boat manufacturer special offer: New boats that were used for a PHOTO Shoot. When you pick the boat up, it will be water ready. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*First come, first serve <o></o>*<TABLE style="WIDTH: 244pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=325 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 244pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=325><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">SUNDANCE PHOTO SHOOT SPECIAL<SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o></o></H1></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=bottom noWrap><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sundance SV186/Evinrude E-TEC 115 hp <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">& Road King Aluminum Trailer <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$18,912 + tax**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o></o>*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=bottom noWrap><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*"SOLD"* *Sundance B20CCR/Evinrude E-TEC 90hp (2007)<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">& Road King Aluminum Trailer <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$16,797 + tax.**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o></o>*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=bottom noWrap><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sundance SV23/ YAMAHA 200hp, Tee Top, swim platform, <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">& Road King Aluminum Trailer tandem axle & brakes <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$33,765+ tax**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o></o>*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=bottom noWrap><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sundance SV23/Evinrude E-TEC 200 hp <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">& Road King Aluminum Trailer tandem axle & brakes <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$30,226 + tax**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o></o>*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=bottom noWrap><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">Estimate only. Prices subject to change without notice.**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<o></o>


----------

